

Show HN: Brainturk cognitive games app - palguay

iOS
 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;WebObjects&#x2F;MZStore.woa&#x2F;wa&#x2F;viewSoftware?id=787822673&amp;mt=8<p>Play Store:
  Free version:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.bodhi.brainturk.lite<p><pre><code>  Full : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.bodhi.brainturk
</code></pre>
Amazon 
   Full:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Developer-Brainturk&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B00GRVUTF2<p><pre><code>   Lite: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Developer-Brainturk-Lite-Brain-Trainer&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B00H1TO1I0
</code></pre>
Web : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;brainturk.com
======
palguay
Clickable Links

iOS
[https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftw...](https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=787822673&mt=8)

Play Store: Free version:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bodhi.brai...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bodhi.brainturk.lite)

Full :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bodhi.brai...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bodhi.brainturk)

Amazon Full: [http://www.amazon.com/Developer-
Brainturk/dp/B00GRVUTF2](http://www.amazon.com/Developer-
Brainturk/dp/B00GRVUTF2)

Lite: [http://www.amazon.com/Developer-Brainturk-Lite-Brain-
Trainer...](http://www.amazon.com/Developer-Brainturk-Lite-Brain-
Trainer/dp/B00H1TO1I0)

Web : [http://brainturk.com](http://brainturk.com)

~~~
restofus
This looks great. Why have you priced the app at $2.99 I have been using
Lumosity and they charge $79.99 per year across their website and app and they
have very limited games on their app.

------
ScottWhigham
Why are you showing us this - is it your app?

